
What Kind of Seed Round Should You Raise? - gsosk
https://bettereveryday.vc/what-kind-of-seed-round-should-your-raise-39d78ce68bac
======
sharemywin
You want investors who support you and understand this. They won’t force you
to artificially chase after a local maximum around your initial thesis or bang
your head against a brick wall for several years if you think a different path
is better.

Is there an app for that?

